# Η ρολανμπαρτική άνευ διδασκάλου



## Earion (Jan 23, 2021)

ΛΟΡΑΝ ΜΠΙΝΕ
Η ΕΒΔΟΜΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ
Εκδόσεις Opera, 2018​
Ο αστυνόμος κάθεται σ’ ένα καφέ, παραγγέλνει μια μπίρα, ανάβει ένα Ζιτάν και ανοίγει τη _Ρολανμπαρτική άνευ διδασκάλου. _… Διαβάζει λοιπόν:

«Η Ρ. Μπ. (στα ρολανμπαρτικά η ρολανμπαρτική αποκαλείται Ρ. Μπ.) εμφανίστηκε, σε μια πρώτη, αρχαϊκή μορφή, πριν από είκοσι πέντε χρόνια σ’ ένα βιβλίο με τίτλο Ο _Βαθμός Μηδέν της Γραφής. _Έκτοτε, σιγά σιγά αλλά σταθερά, άρχισε να παίρνει αποστάσεις από τα γαλλικά, από τα οποία εν μέρει προέρχεται, σχηματίζοντας μια αυτόνομη γλώσσα, με τη δική της γραμματική και το δικό της λεξιλόγιο».

Ο Μπαγιάρ τραβάει μια ρουφηξιά από το Ζιτάν του και κατεβάζει τον καπνό γυρίζοντας τις σελίδες. Στον πάγκο ακούει τον σερβιτόρο να εξηγεί σ’ έναν πελάτη γιατί η Γαλλία θα βυθιστεί σε εμφύλιο πόλεμο σε περίπτωση που στις εκλογές αναδειχτεί νικητής ο Μιτεράν.

«Μάθημα πρώτο: Στοιχεία διαλόγου.

1 — Πώς αυτο-εκφωνείσαι; Γαλλικά: Πώς σε λένε;

2 — Αυτο-εκφωνούμαι Λ. Γαλλικά: Με λένε Ουίλιαμ.»

Ο Μπαγιάρ καταλαβαίνει —στο περίπου— τη σατιρική πρόθεση του βιβλίου και κατανοεί επίσης ότι πρέπει ευθύς εξαρχής να το εκλάβει σαν μια παρωδία, όπως το ήθελαν οι συγγραφείς του, μα κρατάει και μια πισινή. Γιατί στη «ρολανμπαρτική» το «Ουίλιαμ» μεταφράζεται με «Λ.»; Δεν είναι καθόλου ευνόητο. Γαμημένοι κουλτουριάρηδες.

Ο σερβιτόρος συνεχίζει το κουβεντολόι με τον πελάτη του: «Άμα έρθουν οι κομμουνιστές στην εξουσία, όλοι οι φραγκάτοι θα βγάλουν το χρήμα από τη Γαλλία και θα το πάνε εκεί που δεν θα πληρώνουν φόρους κι είναι σίγουροι πως δεν θα τους το πάρει κανείς!».

Από το βιβλίο των Ραμπώ και Μπυρνιέ:

«3 — Ποιος "όρος" ποδηγετεί, περιχαρακώνει, οργανώνει και προοικονομεί τα του βίου σου τόσο ως αποσιώπηση όσο και/ή ως εκμετάλλευση του ε-αυτού;

Γαλλικά: Τι δουλειά κάνεις;

4 — Εκτοξεύ(ω) ψιχία κωδίκων.

Γαλλικά: Είμαι δακτυλογράφος.»

Αυτό πάντως τον κάνει να γελάσει κάπως, μα σιχαίνεται αυτό που διαισθητικά αντιλαμβάνεται ως απόπειρα λεκτικού εκφοβισμού εις βάρος του. Ωστόσο ξέρει καλά ότι βιβλία σαν αυτό δεν απευθύνονται σ’ εκείνον, ότι είναι βιβλίο για κουλτουριάρηδες, για να μπορούν αυτά τα σκουλήκια οι κουλτουριάρηδες να γελάνε μεταξύ τους. Να κοροϊδεύουν τον εαυτό τους, αυτή είναι για κείνους η ύψιστη διάκριση. Ο Μπαγιάρ, που δεν είναι χαζός, εφαρμόζει τον Μπουρντιέ στην πράξη χωρίς να το ξέρει.

Στον πάγκο του μπαρ η διάλεξη συνεχίζεται: «Από τη στιγμή που το χρήμα φύγει στην Ελβετία, δεν θα υπάρχουν κεφάλαια για να καταβάλλονται οι μισθοί, θα ξεσπάσει εμφύλιος. Έτσι, θα βγουν νικητές οι αναρχοκομμουνιστές!». Ο σερβιτόρος διακόπτει τη διάλεξη για να πάει να σερβίρει. Ο Μπαγιάρ συνεχίζει το διάβασμα:

«5 — Ο λόγος μου βρίσκει/οδηγεί την κειμενικότητά του μέσω της Ρ. Μπ. σ’ ένα παιχνίδι (παΐδι;) κατόπτρων.

Γαλλικά: Μιλάω άψογα τη ρολανμπαρτική.»

Ο Μπαγιάρ πιάνει το βασικό: η γλώσσα του Ρολάν Μπαρτ είναι αλαμπουρνέζικη. Τότε όμως γιατί να χάσεις τον χρόνο σου διαβάζοντας την; Και, πολύ περισσότερο, γιατί να γράψεις ολόκληρο βιβλίο γι’ αυτήν;

«6 — Η "μετουσίωση" (οικειοποίηση) της τελευταίας σε προσωπικό (μου) κώδικα συνιστά την κορύφωση του επιθυμείν, του πόθου μου.

Γαλλικά: Θέλω να μάθω αυτή τη γλώσσα.

7 — Η Ρ. Μπ. ως περιττολογία δεν εμφανίζεται άραγε ως "περίκλειστος χώρος", ως κλειστό πεδίο (παιδίο) στις εγκλήσεις των γαλλιστών;

Γαλλικά: μήπως τα ρολανμπαρτικά είναι πολύ δύσκολα για έναν Γάλλο;

8 — Η λωρίδα του βάρθειου (μπαρτεσιανού) ύφους τυλίγεται "γύρω" από τον γλωσσικό κώδικα στο μέτρο που επικυρώνεται μέσα από την επανάληψη και τον πλεονασμό.

Γαλλικά: Όχι, καθόλου, είναι αρκετά εύκολα. Μόνο που θέλουν δουλειά.»

Ο αστυνόμος σαστίζει ακόμα πιο πολύ. Δεν ξέρει ποιον σιχαίνεται περισσότερο: τον Μπαρτ ή τους δύο ευθυμογράφους που θέλουν να τον σατιρίσουν. Αφήνει το βιβλίο και σβήνει το τσιγάρο του. Ο σερβιτόρος γυρνάει στο πόστο του πίσω από την μπάρα.


----------

